# My 'stupid' tantrum is over.



## maplegum (Jan 29, 2010)

I can't get the smile off my face.




We did it, Bailey and I went for a ride this afternoon.





I didn't want the cart and harness issues to beat me, and they didn't! I tried using my leather harness with the new cart and it all seems to fit together quite OK.

Now, I'm posting the photos of our setup so that you guys can help me make the adjustments I need. There are some things that I am not quite sure about and a few things that I can actually see now that I look at the pics.

The cart






The loops on the swing tree (sorry forgot the correct name) They don't allow for me to attach my traces directly to it so I improvised and used bailing twine. Will be looking into getting some clips.






Now, the pics of my set up. I am unsure as to whether the traces should go 'under' the tug straps or leave them as they are.





















Please point out the mistakes I have made as I'm sure there are plenty! Is his breaching too high? His chest collar too low?

We went out for a 15 minute ride and Bailey took to it like a champion. He listened to all of my voice commands. I didn't even bring my driving whip along as he has been trained using my voice.

I tried really hard to sit so that my weight wasn't resting on his saddle etc by watching the shafts in the tugs.
















We had a blast! I am so excited that it finally came together. He was getting tired towards the end so we stopped at only 15 minutes. I wanted to end on a good note and we did. He got a juicy apple as a reward for being such a good boy.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## rcfarm (Jan 29, 2010)

The traces need to go behind your tugs,(where they buckle) and I think your breastcollar needs to go up some. Your breeching looks like it needs to come down some.

This is just my opinion I am sure you will get more advice from more experienced drivers than me.





I am so glad you did not give up, and you had a fun drive. Great work getting him ready for the cart.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 29, 2010)

First a BIG CONGRATULATIONS on your first real drive!!! Way to go! He looks like a nice wee guy and very quiet. You haven't done a horrible job of hitching but there are quite a few little finishing touches that you need to make.

I appreciate your ingenuity and use of the binder twine but you really shouldn't take the chance too often that nothing will happen and that twine won't break. If you can take your cart in to a welder and have those loops removed and proper hooks put on that would be a better solution than getting clips. Clips are just one more thing that can break or let go and that could be disastrous. Perhaps those loops could even be cut open so that you could hook your traces over them?

Yes his breeching is far too high and his breast collar is too low. The breeching should lay just at the bottom of the flat part of his buttocks. Where you have it now if he were to travel down a hill the breeching would most likely come up under his tail and he would take you for a crazy ride! Adjust the hangar straps so that the breeching is almost in line with the shafts and it will be more what you need. You don't want it too low either or the breeching could slip down and scoop his legs out from under him. The breast collar too will fall in line with the shafts when it is approximately the right height. It should lay above the point of the shoulder (feel for the bony projection at the front of his shoulder) but below where his throat joins his chest. This flat wide breastcollar may not be the best choice for this little guy. You may want to look at getting a shaped collar of some kind to allow room for his throat and yet keep the collar up over his shoulder blade.

You need to move your saddle back, see how the tugs are not hanging straight down over the saddle but are being pulled backwards as is the saddle itself which could cause it to dig into his back although you do have it well padded and the saddle could easily be pushed forward when going downhill pinching the skin behind his elbows. The over girth should lay on top of the undergirth so that skin won't get pinched between them as you can see is already happening in the one photo. Once the saddle is adjusted all these problems will be solved. You will need to shorten your backstrap to accomplish this.

I'm not sure that you have your tugs at the right height as that is hard to be sure from these photos. The only one from full on the side you appear to be going up hill slightly which would help put your weight back and make it appear that the shafts are in a good spot but the ones from the left side on flat ground the shafts almost appear to be slightly downhill. When you are sitting in the cart on level ground the shafts should be horizontal or slightly up hill and that would be adjusted by taking the tug up a notch. Not saying you NEED to change it but you do need to check it to be sure because I can't tell from certain from these photos and it apears that they might be too low.

You will need to remove the excess length of tug strap that is hanging down. Once he is trotting that could easily flap up and down irritating him or sending him off! It also doesn't look pretty!





The traces should run between the inner and outer straps of the overgirth when you do up the tugs so they are held in place and won't drape down, same as at the back - they should be caught up in the holdback straps of the breeching. If you go to my website there is a diagram there of exactly what I mean. You want to catch them up so that they can move back and forth with the singletree and his movement but they are up out of the way so that if he should kick up at a fly or something he won't get his legs caught in the traces.

Bring your reins outside his mane so they won't be interfered with by the mane and you can see them if they should get hung up on a shaft. Please don't be afraid to take up contact - your reins are far too loose here and particularly when you have chosen not to use a bit. I am not sure why you aren't using a bit but if it is because you think they are cruel please do some rethinking. A bit properly used is a very soft and subtle means of communication between you and your horse. With the arrangement you have now if he should decide to take off you would be pulling against the bone of his nose and you would have no control whatsoever which could easily get you killed. With the noseband portion of the cavesson you have on as low as it is right now you could also break the very tiny and fragile bones that run down the end of his nose.

I appreciate that you may be doing this because you don't want to hurt your horse but if you are afraid that you don't have educated enough hands to use a bit build yourself a rein board and practice reining with your whip in your hand until you feel comfortable. This will help you see what your hands do with the bit. Sit in a chair with a sawhorse between you and the rein board and mentally drive around the ring or up the road. Ask your "horse" to slow or stop or turn just as if you were really driving. Touch "him" on the saddle with the whip to ask him to go forward and on the left or right side to turn the corner of the ring. Watch the bit hanging there and you will see just how subtle you need to be with your hands - all it takes is a wiggle.

A word about whips: Whips are not an instrument of torture for a horse but a means of communication. They take the place of your legs when you are driving and can help with creating bend and extension. It is really important that you get used to carrying one in your hand as you drive so that you have instant access to it if you should need it. Picture a transport truck bearing down on you and you don't have a whip in your hand at the time - what are you gonna do??? They also make great weapons to keep loose dogs at bay!



Seriously though, carry a whip and learn to use it properly!


----------



## Champ (Jan 29, 2010)

Good job Leonie





I also agree with the changes that rcfarm has suggested.

Have fun driving!


----------



## Katiean (Jan 29, 2010)

Your single tree is the same squair thing I have. But, mine has the eye bolts in the top of it. I would turn your singletree over so the loops on the ends face backwards. I think I would even have someone that welds cut them (an opening at the bottom of the loop on the singletree) so you can just slip the slit of your traces over the loop that would then be a peg.


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree with everything Lori said, and will add that I think the crupper (part under the tail) needs to be more snug. Once your saddle is moved back, and your backstrap is adjusted, the crupper needs to be adjusted somewhat snug but not tight under the tail. See how the tail hairs are being "caught" between the horse's buttocks and the crupper? All the tail hairs need to be "inside" the crupper, so as to not sore up the horse. Good start!


----------



## maplegum (Jan 29, 2010)

Just been on another drive! Is it just my Bailey or do most minis take to this driving stuff like a duck to water. This time I took out my driving whip, which I hardly have to use as he really does listen to my voice commands. But - it's with me now, just in case. I also wore a helmet. My sons bike helmet with skulls and crosses all over it! LOL. I look like a badass cart driver now!





Bailey worked like a champion, again. We did small sections of trot, then walk, than trot, then halt. Every single time he did EXACTLY as asked. We did those serpentine's and he even manages some tight turns. This time we worked out in the back field.

I made the adjustments to the harness that you guys suggested. Thank you. I'm having trouble with the overgirth staying on top of the undergirth though. They want to sit separately even though there is a loop that is meant to keep them together. Would a strip of velcro or two help you think or are there other options.

Rhinestone, with the crupper I adjusted it one more hole tighter but I think that most of the hair you are seeing is the short hairs that he has that he has rubbed off on the fence. Just to be sure though, I did adjust it.

Also, we have only done 15 minute sessions each day. Where do I go from here?

I'm loving driving.


----------



## candycar (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't help with any tec stuff, but just wanted to say: Great Job! and Have Fun! I know how exciting and frustrating the first few drives can be and wish you two well!


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 30, 2010)

maplegum said:


> Just been on another drive! Is it just my Bailey or do most minis take to this driving stuff like a duck to water. This time I took out my driving whip, which I hardly have to use as he really does listen to my voice commands. But - it's with me now, just in case. I also wore a helmet. My sons bike helmet with skulls and crosses all over it! LOL. I look like a badass cart driver now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 30, 2010)

Congratulations!! There will be no stopping you two now!

It's interesting to see the different set-ups people have. Always a learning experience for me. Thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## angelspeeper (Jan 30, 2010)

But - it's with me now, just in case. I also wore a helmet. My sons bike helmet with skulls and crosses all over it! LOL. I look like a badass cart driver now!





What...no pictures of you driving with the helmet???? Oh please!!!!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 30, 2010)

double post - SORRY!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 30, 2010)

maplegum said:


> Also, we have only done 15 minute sessions each day. Where do I go from here?


Once you answer Rhinestone's question: How old is this horse and how long has he been driving? a lot of the answer depends on where you want to go from here? Do you just want to drive and have fun with your horse? Do you want to drive in the breed show ring? Or Pleasure show ring? CDE's and trials? What appeals to you most?

Depending on where you want to drive you need to check out your rule book for that type of event. I know here that you would need to get your horse used to bridle and bit, blinders, checks, for certain types of driving. You need to set a goal and an approximate timeline and then work towards it.


----------



## maplegum (Jan 30, 2010)

Bailey is 3 and 1/2 years old. He has only started driving. That's what this is all about. We are super green. Yesterday was only our 2nd drive. He has been ground driving for around 18 months or so.

I'd mostly like to do this for fun and down the track go to some shows with him. I know that we are a long way off from any shows. I know I need to get his fitness levels up and get him to use the correct muscles etc.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 30, 2010)

I would alternate working in a ring with working on the trails if your foremost concern is driving for fun. Ring work will help develop him properly and trails will build muscle and are a whole lot more fun!

For the time being in the ring stick to large ovals and big circles and big swinging changes of rein all the while asking him to tuck his head and bend around the curves. Use your hands to help support him, your outside hand controlling the amount of curve or bend and the inside hand asking for the bend. You want to keep an eye that he is properly balanced with his inside hind leg tracking well under his body to support him around the bends. As he develops you can start to ask for deeper corners and smaller circles. Stay away from all but really big loopy serpentines as he is not likely ready to deal with that sharp a bend. He looks to be quite quiet and relaxed in the photos you posted but that will change if you put too much on him too quickly. You will have to be careful not to get yourself in a spot on the trails where you would have to turn 180 degrees until he is able to accomplish that. It takes a fair bit of strength and balance for a horse to push into the shafts all the way around - work up to it one step at a time as it is a skill that really comes in handy when you are recreational driving. He will also need to learn to back. If you have already taught him on the long lines then you can start to work on it in the cart, again, one step at a time. Ask and release to reward if he gives you a step. Stay away from hills up or down for the time being, any but tiny slopes.

Are you planning on putting him in a bridle with bit?


----------



## maplegum (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll get him started in a bit shortly but will only use it for shows, because they don't allow other options. He does fine in his bitless bridle.

Thanks for the help, it's much appreciated.


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 2, 2010)

maplegum said:


> I'll get him started in a bit shortly but will only use it for shows, because they don't allow other options. He does fine in his bitless bridle.
> Thanks for the help, it's much appreciated.


I just sent you a pm.


----------

